# Identifying BHM/FFA's



## Fatgator (Dec 30, 2007)

There has been debate for a while now about how a BHM and an FFA can identify each other out in the world. Most people have come up with the idea for a bracelet, but no one can decide on a color. I have an alternative solution.

I am sure most of you are familiar with the Livestrong bracelets. Well, why don't we make small rubber bands, similar to the Livestrong bracelets, but small enough to just fit on our fingers. Not a ring exactly, but a rubber band.

I don't think I've ever seen anyone wear a small rubber band around their fingers, so we'd be the only ones with them. Since we would be the only ones with them, then it wouldn't matter which finger they're on, or even what color they are.

What do you people think?


----------



## shirmack (Dec 30, 2007)

naw it would have to be one specic color and on a specific finger of a specific hand otherwise we have hella false alarms good idead though


----------



## Fatgator (Dec 30, 2007)

But that was my whole point. Who else wears a rubber band on their fingers? No other group of people, so it would be all ours...so it wouldn't matter which finger and what color.


----------



## Fatgator (Dec 30, 2007)

Does anyone else like this idea? Like I said, for some reason no one can decide on a color for bracelets, this idea seems simpler. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Crumbling (Dec 30, 2007)

Fatgator said:


> There has been debate for a while now about how a BHM and an FFA can identify each other out in the world. Most people have come up with the idea for a bracelet, but no one can decide on a color. I have an alternative solution.




I think I'm pretty easy to Identify as a BHM, What with being this big fat man and all.

but if we need something wearable... 

How about pants. 

Anyone wearing the 'Plus Size Trousers of BHMness' will be instantly recognisable to both other BHM and FFA.

The FFA may or may not wish to go with the whole big pants thing so I suggest a set of code phrases.

for example an FFA upon seeing a man wearing the signature over sized trousers would approach with the phrase 

_"How would a girl like me get into a pair of pants like that?"_

thus letting the wearer know that she is an FFA.

were a BHM to find himself out without his pants... He could readily recognise another pants wearing BHM and use the phrase

_"Where would a guy get a pair of pants that big"_

to identify himself.

This would require no-one to buy anything they didn't already have or need..

Those who aspire to BHMhood would also wear Large Pants and aspire to grow into them.

What do you Guys think?

S.


----------



## Fatgator (Dec 30, 2007)

Crumbling said:


> I think I'm pretty easy to Identify as a BHM, What with being this big fat man and all.
> 
> but if we need something wearable...
> 
> ...




Not bad but I don't understand..what kind of pants are you talking about? What kind of pants would a self-described BHM wear that normal big guys don't wear? 
Also, the female coming up and asking "How would a girl get into those pants?"...I don't know if that would work...what if they ask someone that who isn't part of the BHM/FFA culture? That would seem like an odd/random thing to say lol.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Dec 30, 2007)

Fatgator said:


> Not bad but I don't understand..what kind of pants are you talking about? What kind of pants would a self-described BHM wear that normal big guys don't wear?
> Also, the female coming up and asking "How would a girl get into those pants?"...I don't know if that would work...what if they ask someone that who isn't part of the BHM/FFA culture? That would seem like an odd/random thing to say lol.





think ... "humour sarcastic style" then read his post again.


----------



## Fatgator (Dec 30, 2007)

Okay but even if it was a sarcastic tone...if one says that to a big guy that doesn't like being big, he could take it as an insult? I don't know why we can't all wear bands lol


----------



## fat hiker (Dec 30, 2007)

Fatgator said:


> There has been debate for a while now about how a BHM and an FFA can identify each other out in the world. Most people have come up with the idea for a bracelet, but no one can decide on a color. I have an alternative solution.
> 
> I am sure most of you are familiar with the Livestrong bracelets. Well, why don't we make small rubber bands, similar to the Livestrong bracelets, but small enough to just fit on our fingers. Not a ring exactly, but a rubber band.
> 
> ...



The "Flick Off" environmental campaign (Google it or check out the Facebook etc. groups) is using a black rubber ring as you describe, with 'Flick Off' stamped into it, as a promotional tool to encourage people to turn off unneeded lights and appliances.

There may be others as well.


----------



## Britannia (Dec 30, 2007)

I would prefer to not wear anything that marks my sexual preferences, because I don't think that it's as large a part of my identity as, say, my personality, wits, or psyche.

I'd prefer to meet people at my own discretion, and for people to come up to me without the motive of "he he... she's bound to like me, since I'm fat and all".


----------



## Fatgator (Dec 30, 2007)

Okay then you don't have to get one lol. But other people might want something to signal to others...if they had one then you could go up to them if you so wished.

I don't know, my idea is just a suggestion...a lot of people have asked the question about "how can you tell if a girl is an FFA" and people have suggested bracelets or something...but nobody can decide on anything yet.

I suppose we've got to do it the old fashioned way through a wing and a prayer.


----------



## ffaboots (Dec 30, 2007)

> I'd prefer to meet people at my own discretion, and for people to come up to me without the motive of "he he... she's bound to like me, since I'm fat and all".



IAWTC. It works in theory, but in practice I think it would turn out terribly awkward. Also, wouldn't it make that whole "your friends setting you up with people you're not into" thing worse? You'd be expected to go out with every FFA they found, even if she's boring/dumb/psychotic/etc.


----------



## Fatgator (Dec 30, 2007)

Okay true...but I was just saying....other people have suggested bracelets and stuff before. 

I guess we don't need anything though


----------



## Carl1h (Dec 31, 2007)

Yes, pants. Not only is that an entertaining suggestion but it is a good one for its simplicity. From now on, if I don't want to be approached be any FFAs I will not wear pants which will signal them all to stay away.

As far as an FFA approaching a self hating big man unknowingly wearing pants who might be offended when asked:
"How would a girl like me get into a pair of pants like that?"

Tell him that if he is offended then he shouldn't be wearing pants, and then demand that he give you his pants right then and there so that other FFAs won't be lured in by the false message he sends by wearing pants.

Then come to the boards and tell us all what happened, and post pics.

I really want to see a pic of an embarrassed guy standing there in his underwear wondering what just happened.

Carl


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jan 1, 2008)

-tranquilizer darts and GPS tracking devices. It's the only way you'll ever learn our migration patterns.

OK, seriously, I can understand the BHM interest in identifying FFAs, and yes we have an unfair advantage, since BHM are self evident by and large(pun intended). But honestly, every time a subject like this comes up, I feel like the subject of a nature documentary. "The Mating Habits of the Wild FFA tonight on PBS." 

Oh, and by the way, the best way to separate an FFA from the "herd" of non-FFA is to thrust an attractive, large male in her line of vision.


----------



## orinoco (Jan 1, 2008)

I gave up on the identifying FFAs and just went for the dazzling ladies online with sparkling wit and charm option, then when they've fallen for my personality they dont care so much what i look like 

hmmm, maybe that's why i am single huh *lol*


----------



## Fatgator (Jan 1, 2008)

Okay I sense hostility on this thread. I didn't mean to start it to annoy people or bother anyone. I'm sorry.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jan 1, 2008)

I, for one, didn't mean it as hostility. I was just being silly. Sorry. I really do understand why it's of interest. I just don't think it's that simple. So many factors go into attraction, that even identifying an FFA isn't a guarantee of interest. That would take us right back to reducing you guys to your weight, and you're so much more than that.


----------



## persimmon (Jan 1, 2008)

More seriously, would this be the BHM/FFA equivalent of a hanky code--strictly for hookup purposes? Because then I, as an old married lady who doesn't wear hand jewellery at work, would be right out.

p


----------



## gorddito (Jan 1, 2008)

I understand the concern that known the other person preferences is not enough for atraction, if she is or not a FFA; like in "ice age 2" "you are a mamut im a mamut, so lets get together...", i know attraction is not like that, and that could be a kinda awkard situation.

But i think it's missed a point here, maybe to know that a girl could be a FFA is not for go on a date immediately, maybe to know that could help to build an scenario where a fat guy could start to act in a self confidence way, maybe the knowledge a girl could be into your body type could work as the "small side wheels" of self confidence at the time of relate with the opposite sex. As a fat guy you always have to be careful about some things like chairs, you always have to check if they are strong enough for you, it's not like to see a chair and just sit on it, i think know that a girl is a FFA or into big guys could works as the check if the chair is strong enough, know that you are in a "safe ground" could help to bust self confidence and act like that for try to meet that girl.

Thin, athletic or "normal" guys take that for granted, they are sure girls are into that kind of body, even if is not truth, them are sure about it. So them always have that kind of "safe ground" and can be self confidence at least about that part of their life.

i think maybe this ask for a "bhm/ffa secret code" is more aiming for this than and immediately hook up thing.

one more time sorry for the bad english


----------



## Fatgator (Jan 1, 2008)

I agree with gorditto...that is one big reason to identify each other I think...not to hook up and date...but just to identify with each other, or for the guy to feel more confident...and even for the FFA who might notice a BHM herself.


----------



## ciccia (Jan 2, 2008)

The idea of a ring is great, it's better than a bracelet because you can't see one wearing long sleeves!

I've no idea what livestrong bracelets are but i'd be glad to wear one to be easily identified!!!



Fatgator said:


> There has been debate for a while now about how a BHM and an FFA can identify each other out in the world. Most people have come up with the idea for a bracelet, but no one can decide on a color. I have an alternative solution.
> 
> I am sure most of you are familiar with the Livestrong bracelets. Well, why don't we make small rubber bands, similar to the Livestrong bracelets, but small enough to just fit on our fingers. Not a ring exactly, but a rubber band.
> 
> ...


----------



## ciccia (Jan 2, 2008)

Fatgator said:


> Not bad but I don't understand..what kind of pants are you talking about? What kind of pants would a self-described BHM wear that normal big guys don't wear?
> Also, the female coming up and asking "How would a girl get into those pants?"...I don't know if that would work...what if they ask someone that who isn't part of the BHM/FFA culture? That would seem like an odd/random thing to say lol.



I have no clue what kind of pants does the author mean but if it's a particular brand than it maybe hard to find in some other countries.. And anyway, ok, it's easy to recognise a BHM but this BHM maybe unhappy and dieting, that's the problem! How would we recognize someone slim who wants to get fat or a FFA?

Guys, the idea of a ring is great! Please explain me what kind of a ring is it!


----------



## Fatgator (Jan 7, 2008)

Well the idea of the ring is still just that, an idea. It would be a rubber ring basically, in my idea.


----------



## Molly (Jan 7, 2008)

membership cards.

If you sense a comrade is in range, discreetly flip out your card and quickly slide it away again.

lol


----------



## Fatgator (Jan 7, 2008)

LOL like police badges...BHM/FFA badges...the woman might flip her badge and say "Sir, you've been stopped for eating too much....please continue"


----------



## orinoco (Jan 7, 2008)

hmmmm, how about instead of wristbands, rings or membership cards we identify ourselves to each other with a phrase- i suggest "hello, i think you're cute/handsome/pretty". would this work?


----------



## AZ_Wolf (Jan 8, 2008)

orinoco said:


> hmmmm, how about instead of wristbands, rings or membership cards we identify ourselves to each other with a phrase- i suggest "hello, i think you're cute/handsome/pretty". would this work?



Too simple. Too mainstream.


----------



## Britannia (Jan 8, 2008)

orinoco said:


> hmmmm, how about instead of wristbands, rings or membership cards we identify ourselves to each other with a phrase- i suggest "hello, i think you're cute/handsome/pretty". would this work?



I vote a big, fat yes on that one


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 8, 2008)

orinoco said:


> hmmmm, how about instead of wristbands, rings or membership cards we identify ourselves to each other with a phrase- i suggest "hello, i think you're cute/handsome/pretty". would this work?



In fairness, the number one way for a person to anger me is to give me the, "You're pretty!" hustle. 

Lifting stuff without being asked? :wubu: 

Come to think of it, that pretty much explains most of my sexual relationships... "Ooooh, s/he's strong and nice. Teehee."


----------



## Buffetbelly (Jan 10, 2008)

This is where there is a realy difference between thin FFA's and BBW-FFA's. In the real world, BBW's are much more likely to be accepting or interested in BHM's. From my experience, flirting with a BBW elicits a return of interest about one in ten times, but flirting with a thin woman, even one who seems friendly, elicits a return of interest about one in a hundred times, which is to say practically never.


----------



## Aireman (Jan 10, 2008)

gorddito said:


> Thin, athletic or "normal" guys take that for granted, they are sure girls are into that kind of body, even if is not truth, them are sure about it. So them always have that kind of "safe ground" and can be self confidence at least about that part of their life.



I agree here. A guy/girl could feel WAY more themselves and accepted if they knew there was a possible attraction ahead of time.


----------



## Fatgator (Jan 10, 2008)

All of you have great opinions but why can't we decide on something? It's been a question of debate for a long time, how do you identify BHM/FFA's? Some people don't like my rubber ring idea....but not everyone has to get one...just whoever wants it. I think we should all decide something to help further our cause. Mere talk isn't doing much.


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Jan 10, 2008)

Fatgator said:


> Not bad but I don't understand..what kind of pants are you talking about? What kind of pants would a self-described BHM wear that normal big guys don't wear?
> Also, the female coming up and asking "How would a girl get into those pants?"...I don't know if that would work...what if they ask someone that who isn't part of the BHM/FFA culture? That would seem like an odd/random thing to say lol.


I think he's referring to guys purposely wearing pants a few sizes too big. Then again, that might cause confusionrap fans do that anyway.

-Qit


----------



## Ang3L (Jan 13, 2008)

Personally I like the idea, you should not have to go to specialized dating sites on the internet to know your with people of a common interest. The rubber band on your finger thing would be cheap and simple. Someone from the community would immediately get an idea of who you are, someone not might think its a bit weird your wearing a rubber band and then pass it off. It's no one else's business I would love to beable to identify with fellow fat lovers irl.


----------



## Fatgator (Jan 13, 2008)

Yeah so...some people don't like the idea of wearing anything, which is perfectly fine...if you don't want to wear something, you don't have to...but I still say we should find something to wear incase we wanted to...so far most people like the idea of a bracelet or the rubber ring....maybe we can all come to some kind of a consensus soon?


----------



## Aireman (Jan 13, 2008)

How about a necklace?
It could be the type or color of strap tie or chain!
Or, it could be a pendant of some sort, I'm sure someone here could come up with a neat unisex design...

Whata ya think?


----------



## David Bowie (Jan 14, 2008)

hey if you're a big guy and theres a girl hitting on you isnt that enough? haha


----------



## Melian (Jan 14, 2008)

David Bowie said:


> hey if you're a big guy and theres a girl hitting on you isnt that enough? haha



Actually, this is kind of what I've been thinking, except more general: if someone is hitting on you, isn't that enough?

I'd just be happy for the immediate attention and work out specific preferences later on!


----------



## Fatgator (Jan 14, 2008)

David Bowie and Melian, you both have a point, however...let's be honest, most women DON'T hit on guys first...and a lot of FFA's on this board have admitted to being too shy, especially to talk to a guy of their own preference. The idea of a ring/bracelet/necklace or whatever is to show the other people in our community who we are IF we want to. Just because we all might come to an agreement on something to wear doesn't mean you HAVE to. You don't have to if you don't want to...I would imagine some FFA's wouldn't wear it, because of course then all the BHM's that see them would probably come and hit on them even more (similar to what already happens online). 

But I think we should come up with something, and wear it if we CHOOSE to. Of course we can all use our own ways to as well. Kinda like anorexics, if I'm not mistaken they wear red bracelets or some colored bracelets or something...but not all of them do wear it nor want to.

Why can't we have something as well?


----------



## David Bowie (Jan 14, 2008)

orrr you can hit on some girlies , ya know take a chance


----------



## Fatgator (Jan 14, 2008)

That being said...what's wrong with having something to wear if we wanted to? I'm just wondering, why are people against it? As I said, it's not like you have to wear it (whatever "it" is).


----------



## Pookie (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm going with the notion of actually talking to people to find out what they like. 

Wearing a lable that defines you as something could be really embaressing when you like guys who are all dark and smouldery... and that BHM spots your ring, assumes interest, but he is all pale and pretty. And thats only on the physical level. Any real deeper interest comes from a conversation, which was the first suggestion anyway


----------



## Fatgator (Jan 15, 2008)

Okay but you're missing my point. You don't have to wear the "label" if you don't want to. But I think it should at least be an option for those that wish to wear it.


----------



## Fatgator (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm sorry y'all, I'm not trying to push my ideas or beliefs on you all. And those who keep bringing up the "talking to find out" ideas are good...but as I said, the rings or w/e it is, you don't HAVE to wear it...it's just an option for those that DO want to be recognized by it.


----------



## Laina (Jan 15, 2008)

Fatgator said:


> David Bowie and Melian, you both have a point, however...let's be honest, most women DON'T hit on guys first...and a lot of FFA's on this board have admitted to being too shy, especially to talk to a guy of their own preference. The idea of a ring/bracelet/necklace or whatever is to show the other people in our community who we are IF we want to. Just because we all might come to an agreement on something to wear doesn't mean you HAVE to. You don't have to if you don't want to...I would imagine some FFA's wouldn't wear it, because of course then all the BHM's that see them would probably come and hit on them even more (similar to what already happens online).
> 
> But I think we should come up with something, and wear it if we CHOOSE to. Of course we can all use our own ways to as well. Kinda like anorexics, if I'm not mistaken they wear red bracelets or some colored bracelets or something...but not all of them do wear it nor want to.
> 
> Why can't we have something as well?



Minor caveat: do you really want to compare yourself to a group of people celebrating a mental disorder? Anorexics wear red bracelets to remind themselves of their dedication to starving themselves--a red bracelet alone is NOT enough to identify a fellow anorexic. (Yes, they were originally recovery bracelets--they've since been bastardized.)

That said, your idea might be more widely received if it didn't feel like these bracelets pegged FAs solely based on a single sexual preference. (What woman wants to feel obligated to date a man based on her jewelry?) Maybe a "fat acceptance" bracelet would be easier to swallow?


----------



## Fatgator (Jan 15, 2008)

Okay, I'm sorry, I wasn't meaning to compare us to anorexics, it was just the first thing that popped into my head. Sorry if I offended anyone.

Next, well this has been a topic before about wearing something to identify each other, the rubber ring is the only part that is my idea. Also, not just FFA's could wear it, BHM's too. 

Besides, I understand the point about not feeling obligated to the sexual preference...but again my point was, you don't have to wear anything if you don't want to. There ARE some people (who have responded on this thread as well) that like the idea and want to wear something to signal to other people in our community. But if you don't want to signal anything, then don't wear "it".

I'm just saying, why not have an option?


----------



## Laina (Jan 16, 2008)

Fatgator said:


> Okay, I'm sorry, I wasn't meaning to compare us to anorexics, it was just the first thing that popped into my head. Sorry if I offended anyone.
> 
> Next, well this has been a topic before about wearing something to identify each other, the rubber ring is the only part that is my idea. Also, not just FFA's could wear it, BHM's too.
> 
> ...



Dude, calm down. I was merely suggesting that your well-intentioned idea might require some retooling in the marketing department. 

You'll reach a broader audience (no pun intended...ok, little pun intended!) with an acceptance bracelet than with a bracelet or ring intended to say "I want to hook up with fat guys" because a lot of people are reserved where their sexual preferences are concerned. 

And you're right. We don't have to wear them--and likely won't, if their only purpose is to define our sexuality--but wouldn't it make more sense to approach it from an angle that appeals to more comfort-zones? 

The way you're going about it, you're asking FFAs and BHMs to label themselves based on their romantic or sexual ideals. A LOT of people are going to be uncomfortable with that. After all, I don't hang a sign around my neck that says "Bisexual, please hit on me!", either. Something geared less toward how we get it on (or who we get it on with) and geared more toward overall acceptance might be easier for the majority to feel comfy about. And if they're comfy with the idea, they're more likely to actually wear whatever item you settle on--which means everybody wins.

(And as an FYI, I couldn't wear it anyway. Livestrong style bracelets make my skin itch and turn green. I wore one for NEER for a while. Ugh! So maybe my opinion doesn't matter, anyway.  )


----------



## Fatgator (Jan 16, 2008)

Laina, your opinion matters. I didn't mean to seem touchy or something. I'm sorry for the rest of the people who I may have upset with my posts, it wasn't intended.

I've been thinking about this, and have gotten some good advice/opinions from people on this board. The fat acceptance idea is a great one, better one and a broader concept. 

I guess I got carried away with the ideas...I am eager (maybe too much) to further the awareness of all of our acceptances in the BHM/FFA community. I was reminded that this site is probably the only "community" we actually have (including a few other scattered sites)....I guess I'm hoping we can actually broaden the community into more than a website (albeit, this is a wonderful place, I do appreciate everyone who runs this site and all those who participate on it, and thanks to any lurkers reading these as well, your support is apparent even if you aren't )

Sorry again if I've rubbed anyone the wrong way.


----------



## Melian (Jan 16, 2008)

Fatgator said:


> Laina, your opinion matters. I didn't mean to seem touchy or something. I'm sorry for the rest of the people who I may have upset with my posts, it wasn't intended.
> 
> I've been thinking about this, and have gotten some good advice/opinions from people on this board. The fat acceptance idea is a great one, better one and a broader concept.
> 
> ...




Aww...I don't think anyone was actually bothered that you brought up this idea. We were all just casually mentioning that it wouldn't work very well. Unless your goal is to have a bunch of horny guys noticing each other as BHMs


----------



## Laina (Jan 16, 2008)

Melian said:


> Aww...I don't think anyone was actually bothered that you brought up this idea. We were all just casually mentioning that it wouldn't work very well. Unless your goal is to have a bunch of horny guys noticing each other as BHMs



Precisely. I'm not offended; I just think the idea has a few, um, kinks (there we go with the puns again) that need to be worked out.


----------



## cammy (Jan 16, 2008)

Groups that wear identifying jewelry/clothing, etc. (class rings, live strong bracelets, pink ribbons) are not announcing something as intimate as a body-type preference for dating/sexual encounters and thus, are not inviting an encounter on the same personal level as would be projected by wearing something that announced a woman as an FFA. I see many BHMs every day that based upon other factors, don't interest me in any way - I wouldn't want them to assume their advances would automatically be welcomed because I was publicly announcing myself as an FFA. 

I love tattoos, but I keep mine well hidden the vast majority of the time. For when I wear clothing that allows them to be partially seen, total strangers feel free to approach me and actually ask to see the remainder of my artwork that is remains covered by my clothing. The people that approach me the most are bikers and I'm about as far from a biker chick as is possible.


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Jan 17, 2008)

First off I can't believe I read every post in this thread. Second, PANTS!!!!! Third, ties, pins, scarves of all sorts, whatever, are we gonna be the fifth house in Hogwarts now? I dunno, it would be nice to identify a fellow comrade easily IRL, but no one seems to agree, and I don't have time to be putting nifty House patches on everything I own....

Yes I am no sleep! Deal with my insanity!!!!


----------



## Laina (Jan 17, 2008)

cammy said:


> Groups that wear identifying jewelry/clothing, etc. (class rings, live strong bracelets, pink ribbons) are not announcing something as intimate as a body-type preference for dating/sexual encounters and thus, are not inviting an encounter on the same personal level as would be projected by wearing something that announced a woman as an FFA. I see many BHMs every day that based upon other factors, don't interest me in any way - I wouldn't want them to assume their advances would automatically be welcomed because I was publicly announcing myself as an FFA.
> 
> I love tattoos, but I keep mine well hidden the vast majority of the time. For when I wear clothing that allows them to be partially seen, total strangers feel free to approach me and actually ask to see the remainder of my artwork that is remains covered by my clothing. The people that approach me the most are bikers and I'm about as far from a biker chick as is possible.



TOTALLY off topic, but I feel you on the tattoo thing. I have one. It's on my lower back (in prime tramp-stamp location, but luckily it's not my name, a butterfly, or a tribal, so I think I dodged the bullet) where I can cover it. On the rare occasion that it does show, somehow my body becomes subject to Show and Tell. 

I can't tell you how tired I get of people who think I should have to justify my tattoo by telling them why I got it, how old I was, etc. And gods save me from mother's who want me to lie to their children and claim to regret getting inked. 

Oh, man. End rant.


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Jan 17, 2008)

My 200th POST - PANTS!!!! and I want designs on our House Crests on my desk by 3:45pm EST tomorrow.

End Transmission.

Yes, still on no sleep!


----------



## Gypsy Bombshell (Jan 19, 2008)

I think that more people would be ok with this idea if it wasnt about identifying to hook up or know that you are interested in a certain body type, but just a size acceptance thing in general. Showing support for size acceptance as a whole. Knowing that a ring/bracelet/necklace, is showing you support the cause of everyone accepting everyone the way they are. Not just BHM/FFAs would wear them, but the mother/father/sibling/lover of a wonderful large person. Just my two cents. :bow:


----------



## Gypsy Bombshell (Jan 19, 2008)

Oh, sorry guess I should have read the rest of the posts, I see someone else already said this. :doh:


----------



## Laina (Jan 19, 2008)

Gypsy Bombshell said:


> Oh, sorry guess I should have read the rest of the posts, I see someone else already said this. :doh:



Secretly, I'm just glad I'm not to only one who thinks this way.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Jan 19, 2008)

Gypsy Bombshell said:


> I think that more people would be ok with this idea if it wasnt about identifying to hook up or know that you are interested in a certain body type, but just a size acceptance thing in general. Showing support for size acceptance as a whole. Knowing that a ring/bracelet/necklace, is showing you support the cause of everyone accepting everyone the way they are. Not just BHM/FFAs would wear them, but the mother/father/sibling/lover of a wonderful large person. Just my two cents. :bow:


 
I agree. Actually, I think there was a "size acceptance/body diversity" ribbon --I forget what color it was but it made no sense and never caught on. I think it lasted one year within NAAFA. 

Maybe a circular ribbon to represent fat bodies? What color --butter yellow perhaps?


----------



## Fatgator (Jan 19, 2008)

Granted I started this thread with one idea, I'm glad it's taken on new and different ideas. I am all for a fat acceptance ring or bracelet or whatever we all decide on. That would be awesome as well.


----------



## Fatgator (Jan 25, 2008)

So, are we ever going to decide on anything? At least for fat acceptance?


----------

